# Home Sweet Home...



## Photo Lady (Mar 26, 2020)

Thank goodness for this hobby.... lol


----------



## Jeff G (Mar 26, 2020)

Nice set.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 26, 2020)

Agree with above, a nice set indeed.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 26, 2020)

Jeff G said:


> Nice set.


thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 26, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> Agree with above, a nice set indeed.


thank you


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 26, 2020)

Very nice set.....


----------



## terri (Mar 26, 2020)

Looks like a lovely area, with beautiful wildlife!    I love the sunset shot.  Just gorgeous! 

It may be hard to remember, but it _is_ Spring.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 26, 2020)

very nice set Photo lady and it may come as a surprise but I like #1 best. Everything about it is just right.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 26, 2020)

I agree with Kirk...#1 is really nice.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 27, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Very nice set.....


thank you


----------



## PJM (Mar 27, 2020)

Yes, very nice set.  Keep shooting so we can keep looking!


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 27, 2020)

terri said:


> Looks like a lovely area, with beautiful wildlife!    I love the sunset shot.  Just gorgeous!
> 
> It may be hard to remember, but it _is_ Spring.


thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 27, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> very nice set Photo lady and it may come as a surprise but I like #1 best. Everything about it is just right.


thank you Kirk..


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 27, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I agree with Kirk...#1 is really nice.


thank you.. it was somewhat different for me.. i will have to try to do it more..


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 27, 2020)

PJM said:


> Yes, very nice set.  Keep shooting so we can keep looking!


very nice of you to say.. my favorite thing to do~


----------

